# Bailey Booh has a showing...



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

...this afternoon. A lovely couple is coming to see her...this lady fostered cats previously herself so she is well versed in shy/feral kitties. Hopefully they will fall in love with Bailey and give her a special home of her own!! Wish Bailey luck!! :thumb

Also, I'll have two new kittens coming today or tomorrow. I don't know much about them...they were brought to the vets yesterday and are awaiting a checkup. There is also a female cat, whom they think is pregnant, but I cannot foster her as well because of the problems I'm having with one of my elder cats Pebbles and a few problems with my feral Silkie..she's becoming very aggressive towards any "newbies"... so I'll have to do a slower introduction when it's time to let the new ones out into the household. The mother cat will be kept in boarding until another foster home becomes avail.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Good luck Bailey!  they sound like good people, and I bet they won't be able to resist her.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

She's been adopted...they just left with her!! YAY for Bailey!! :kittyturn


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's wonderful, Janice! You're doing a lot of good!


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumb :yellbounce Yay! Good for Bailey, and kudos to you for helping this kitty!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been reading through these threads about Janice finding homes for these cats, and I must say, I'm impressed with the job she's doing.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

coaster said:


> I've been reading through these threads about Janice finding homes for these cats, and I must say, I'm impressed with the job she's doing.


Thanks Tim... tis my passion!!  Although... I've been given two "hard core" ferals a week ago... must say they are toughies....lots of work needed to socialize these two cuties.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't think it's something I could do.....so, more power to ya!!  

I'm glad you're having so much success.


----------

